# Kaninchen am Teich?



## hessi (26. Mai 2017)

Hallo
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Kaninchen am Teich,als natürliche Rasenmäher?
Ich hab ja den Teich schon mit nem Zaun eingezäunt,wegen unserer 15 Monate alten Zwillinge die jetzt langsam anfangen zu laufen.
Da wir wegen der beiden eh zwei Kaninchen kaufen wollen, haben wir überlegt ein doppelstöckiges Nagerheim im Baumarkt zu holen und dieses neben den Teich in die Umzäunung zu stellen und wenn wir dabei sind die Kaninchen aus dem Nagerheim rauszulassen damit sie mehr Auslauf und frisches Grünzeug haben.
Frage:Bildet der Teich ein natürliches Hinterniss( wie zB: in Zoos)oder durchschwimmen Kaninchen den Teich?
Frage2:
Fressen Kaninchen die Teichfolie an?
Danke für eure Tips


----------



## Alfii147 (26. Mai 2017)

Dein Vorhaben, besonders dein Stall ist zu klein für 2 Kaninchen.
Auch schwimmen Kaninchen nicht im Teich!

Ließ dich hier mal ein: http://www.kaninchenwiese.de/ oder besuche dieses Forum: http://www.kaninchenforum.de/


----------



## hessi (26. Mai 2017)

Zur besseren Darstellung:
Auf dem Foto unten links ist der kleine Hang zu erkennen wo die Kaninchen hin sollen.


----------



## hessi (26. Mai 2017)

Ein doppelstöckiges Nagerheim ist zu klein für zwei kleine Kaninchen?
Wenn ich mir so manche Tiergärten anschaue wieviele Hasen und Meerschweinchen da aufeinander hängen.....
Und da wird sicher kontrolliert.


----------



## Alfii147 (26. Mai 2017)

Kaninchen gehören nicht ans Gewässer, auch sind wir nicht im Tiergarten!
Wenn man sich das hintere Wasserloch so ansieht, hier sind gute 15 cm von der Wasseroberfläche bis zum Rasen, wie soll dort ein Kaninchen herauskommen ?
Lese dir die obigen Links durch, dort steht alles Wissenswerte.

Und überdenkt euer vorhaben nochmals ..


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Mai 2017)

Also ich hatte Jahre lang Kaninchen so draußen.....und hätte auch keine Bedenken die am Teich frei laufen zu lassen. Kannst ja im Sommer anfangen. Wenn es nicht so schlimm ist wenn die rein fallen. Die Kante sieht so schon so aus als wurden die mit Leichtigkeit wieder raus kommen.

Womit ich Probleme hätte wäre, das Hund , Katze, Marder, Wiesel und die Raubvögel so Kaninchen auf dem Speiseplan haben. Somit muss immer jemand dabei sein, wenn die draußen laufen. Dazu müssen die aber so zahm sein, dass du die jederzeit wieder Packen kannst um die in den Stall zu setzen.....waren unsere nicht.

  Ich habe aus Dachlatten einen Freilauf gebaut. Das ganze mit einer hohen Latte oben drüber und einer Tür. Maschendraht unten herrum und oben ein Vogelschutznetz drüber. In dem Freilauf stand der Stall. Den Freilauf konnte ich auf dem Rasen rund um den Stall hin und her schieben so das die Kaninchen immer mal wieder eine neue Ecke mit ungemähten Gras hatten. Ab und Zu ...besonders nach dem Winter wurde der Stall dann mit Freilauf verstellt und neu Rasen an gesät. Die lassen nach einiger zeit nur noch nackte Erder über. Das würde dir rund um den Teich auch so gehen. Der Bodenlose Stall war immer der Ausgangspunkt der Erdhöhlen.....die waren so Tief das ich zum Teil einen ganzen Besenstiel in das Loch schieben musste. Auch die Erde musste ab und zu mit der Schiebkarre aus dem Freilauf geschaffen werden. Ich habe denen immer im Winter die Höhle gelassen, damit ich mir wegen der Kälte keine Sorgen machen musste. Haben aber auch häufig oben in Stall geschlafen....
Konnten aber auch immer runter unter die Erde wo es immer um 10°C ist.

Das ging so lange Gut bis sich die Brüder raus gegraben haben. Erst siehst du Sie drausen hoppel.....wo du Sie einfangen willst. Die hatten sich einen zweiten Ausgang gegraben. In den Sie  dann Flüchteten und wieder im Stall waren.

Also im Stall gefangen das ganze an einer neuen Stelle auf gebaut und die Löcher im alten Stall wieder zu gemacht und angesät. Das ging mehrfach so.


Nach Jahren .... (Die Kinder kümmerten sich schon lange nicht mehr Richtig) wurde man mit dem Umbauen nachlässiger ..... Es war ja nicht so zwingen nötig....die zwei gingen ja zurück in den Stall. Dann waren irgendwann nur noch Flocken....so Fellreste von dem einen Kaninchen auf dem Rasen. 

Mist. Alles wieder umgebaut. Paar Tage später war das Vogelschutznetz zerrissen und das zweite Kaninchen auch weg......gut die Beiden hatten über 8 Jahre ein super Kaninchenleben mit buddeln, freilauf und mehr Platz als viele andere.  PS. Kaninchen sollen so ungefähr 8 Jahre alt werden...unsere Zwerge hat man Ihr Alter aber nicht an gesehen und ich denke die Beiden hätten noch ein paar Jahre gemacht.

Denke, wenn ich statt dem Vogelschutznetz einen Maschendraht genommen hatte wäre der Räuber da nicht rein gekommen. Deine Halbhohen Wände sind aber für Räuber kein Problem.


----------



## Christine (26. Mai 2017)

hessi schrieb:


> unserer 15 Monate alten Zwillinge die jetzt langsam anfangen zu laufen.
> Da wir wegen der beiden eh zwei Kaninchen kaufen wollen,


Sorry, aber die Kinder sind viel zu klein (jung) für Kaninchen, es sei denn Du findest was Hübsches hier...


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Mai 2017)

Ach, ich würde das nächste mal Meerschweine nehmen......


----------



## troll20 (26. Mai 2017)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Ach, ich würde das nächste mal Meerschweine nehmen


Soll bestimmt: mitnehmen zum Grillen heißen


----------



## Christine (26. Mai 2017)

@René


----------



## troll20 (26. Mai 2017)

Ja schlag mich


----------



## Christine (26. Mai 2017)




----------



## Anja W. (26. Mai 2017)

Also ich finde Kaninchen für so kleine Kinder auch die völlig falsche Wahl. Meerschweine wären da wirklich besser. Sie werden nie so zickig, wie Kanickel werden können. Ich hatte als jüngeres Kind 2 Meerschweine, die dann auch frei auf dem Wochenendhausgrundstück laufen durften. Da Meerschweine im Gegensatz zu Kaninchen sehr gesellig sind, blieben sie immer in unserer Nähe. Sie "wohnten" tagsüber oft unter einem __ Rhododendron vor der Terrasse. Meine beiden Kaninchen, die ich später hatte, haben eher das ganze Grundstück ausgenutzt und waren dann auch mal länger nicht zu sehen. Das eine war glücklicherweise weiß , das hat man gut gefunden.
Wir waren allerdings meistens auch draußen und so war der einzige Feind, der Jagd auf sie gemacht hat, Nachbars Katze. Die Beiden sind immer haknschlagend ins Haus geflüchtet. Bei keinem der Tiere gab es das Problem, dass sie in den Teich gefallen wären. Auch auf der Flucht nicht. Allerdings war der Auslauf auch über 1000qm groß.

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## hessi (26. Mai 2017)

Die Kaninchen sollen ja auch kein Spielzeug für unsere Kinder sein,sie freuen sich eben immer wenn sie in Tierparks Tiere sehen.
Wir haben zwei reine Hauskatzen im Haus,da legen wir auch Wert drauf das die Katzen in Ruhe gelassen werden wenn sie das wollen,meistens kommen die von alleine zum Spielen zu den Kindern.
Für robustere Aktionen haben wir unseren Labrador Nora .
Die Kaninchen sollen ja auch nur an den Teich wenn wir dabei sind.
Wir haben nämlich viele Greifvögel(Rotmilan,Bussard,Falken) bei uns rumfliegen die sich auch schon für unsere Hühner interessiert haben.


----------



## Fotomolch (27. Mai 2017)

Meerschweinchen sind keine Streicheltiere, sie mögen es gar nicht, rausgekommen zu werden. Bei Kaninchen ist es etwas besser, aber bei so kleinen Kindern würde ich bei Hund und Katze bleiben. Wobei bei Kaninchen eine artgerechte Innenhaltung auch nur mit einem extra Kaninchenzimmer zu machen ist. Optimal ist ein ausbruchsicheres Außengehege - ganzjährig. Sie brauchen auch viel Auslaufend die Möglichkeit, zu buddeln. Man muss sich einfach nur vorstellen, wie die Tiere in der Natur leben, dann kommt man von ganz alleine auf eine gute Haltung.


----------



## Anja W. (28. Mai 2017)

Wie unterschiedlich doch da die Erfahrungen und Meinungen sind! Die Meerschweine, die ich später noch so hatte (allesamt Überbleibsel von Urlaubspflegeeinsätzen) waren, trotz ihrer vorherigen wenig artgerechten Haltung, extrem menschenbezogen und verschmust.
Aber als "Dekotiere" für den Garten eignet sich natürlich gar keines der Beiden! Da sollten die Tiere, die zur Familie gehören, doch reichen....


----------



## Ida17 (30. Mai 2017)

Sorry Anja, aber Meerschweinchen für Kleinkinder und Kinder generell sehe ich als problematisch! Die Tiere mögen im ersten Moment kompakt und robust erscheinen, sind aber alles andere als Schmusetiere. Gerade kleine Kinder "patschen" die Tiere an und das ist noch nicht mal böse gemeint. Ich habe selbst 14 Jahre Meerschweinchen gehabt, da gab es auch die die es augenscheinlich "mochten" gestreichelt zu werden und manche die fanden es zum Brechen. 
Von daher: keine Kleintiere für Kleinkinder. 
Zum Gehegeplatz von @hessi würde ich auch meine Bedenken haben, allein wegen der Raubtiere und weil Kaninchen buddeln können wie die Weltmeister. Was man machen könnte wären __ Schildkröten, aber da gibt es eine Menge zu bedenken, zumal diese buddeln und klettern können. Mit diesen Reptilien kenne ich mich leider auch nicht genügend aus.


----------



## Anja W. (30. Mai 2017)

Also __ Schildkröten geht gar nicht. Dazu gab es hier übrigens schon einen Thread. Schildkröten machen Arbeit und sind in der Haltung problematisch. Das Ende sind "wilde" Schmuckschildkröten in deutschen Gewässern...


----------



## Ida17 (30. Mai 2017)

Machen Meerschweinchen oder Kaninchen etwa keine Arbeit? Jedes Tier macht Arbeit und wenn man sich mit der Materie auseinandersetzt wird man zu dem Schluss gelangen, ob man diesen Aufgaben gerecht wird. Ich habe ausdrücklich erwähnt, dass die Haltung nicht ganz ohne ist. 
Ein Loch im Garten zu graben, Wasser rein und mal gucken was passiert ist ohne Pflege und ein gewisses Maß an Basiswissen auch nicht unbedingt vorteilhaft.


----------



## hessi (31. Mai 2017)

Wir holen unsere Haustiere ausschließlich im Tierheim,ich denk mal das es denen bei uns besser geht als dort.
Das letzte Kaninchen wurde über 10 Jahre alt und das hatten wir von nem Züchter der es eigentlich Schlachten wollte weil es nicht für die Zucht geeignet war.
Dekoriere für den Garten?
Sind das nicht alle Tiere die nicht geschlachtet werden?
Unsere Hühner bekommen bei uns zum Beispiel auch nach ihrer aktiven Eierlegzeit einen schönen Lebensabend und wenn sie dann irgendwann sterben bringe ich sie in unseren Wald wo schon seit Jahrzehnten ein Fuchsbau ist.


----------

